# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  SSILD Success Stories

## Venryx

What's neat about the SSILD method is that it's relatively new, and has already seemed to bring quite a few lucid dreams and false awakenings, or it seems that way from reading the threads.

To see how many people it's actually helped, I'm going to try to collect the accounts in one place so as to save the time of us each going back through and counting. I'm pretty impressed so far from what I've read, but this will help me get an idea of actually how many, rather than just "a lot". So here it goes...

From the main thread: (http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/senses...-ssild-129734/)





> But then I RCed out of reflex, and what do you know, I was in an FA! I got really excited. Still laying on my stomach, I used my arms and "pushed" me out of bed. It was extremely hard to do this. It was like pushing a rusted lever or something (kind of like I was "stuck" to the bed).







> Tried this 2 nights ago at a WTBT. Got my first lucid! Tried yesterday also and had a super vivid dream but not lucid. Seems very promising







> I did it last night and got a short lucid! I will definitely be trying again tonight.







> I tried it three time and i got two LDs BUT they are very short i just snap into my real body after 1-2 minutes.







> I tried this halfheartedly last night, after bad recal l and no lucids for months. I had a very long lucid and a FA last night, extremely pleased!







> The third night I was to tired to make the exercises and only stuck with concentrating on the lights behind the eyelids. But soon I started to get a strange feeling, getting to a full SP (not just some weird feelings, a whole fully developed SP, I couldn't move) This then resulted to the second WILD I had in my life.







> I got lucid again last night. I got back in bed after my WBTB (5 hours and 30 minutes), and did 5 cycles I think.







> So, I did the techniques as stated in the OP and found myself drifting off regularly. When I decided it was enough I took about 10-15 minutes to fall asleep. See, I didn't do a WBTB, I just awoke and started the technique after rolling over. I did fall asleep and I remember about 3 false awakenings and 2 of them were Lucid. The first Lucid was short, I did your floor crawling technique but everything went gray. I immediately entered another FA through DEILD.







> Got thrown in and out of a luciddream 3 times this night with this technique, all 3 was OBE's. Very vivid, also my first OBE's. I atleast THINK it was due the few reps of this I did. Thank you







> I had a LD but it was very short. I am 100% I will have a good, long one tonight though because my dad screwed EVERYTHING up last night. I can't wait!







> I tried this last night, and I got a lucid out of it! (First attempt! How's that?!)







> All right, I succeeded WILD 2 times and had like 3-5 FAs, and had 1 semi-LD after reading this thread







> Well I have been in a dryspell lately and last night was the second time of trying this technique, and I got three lucid dreams. I am weary this is a placebo so I will keep trying.







> Alright... not sure if it was this technique or a coincidence, but I got lucid last night.







> Not sure if it was coincidental or this method that done it, but I had a DILD the first time trying this. I'll be sure to try this again!







> I tryed this last night for the first time and it worked right away i didt even excpect it to work that fast . and it even caused a false awakening just like they said so for any sceptics out there about this technique do exactly as they say and it will work







> Tried it for the second time last night and had another DILD. This method's success is crazy.







> Ok so i went to bed at 10am and fell asleep doing the techinque so im not shure how many cycles i did but then i natruly woke up at 3:00am . wich is weird beacuse i usly do my wbtb at 4am but any way i coudent fall asleep so i did the technique till 4oam then went to sleep doing the technique agian then i had a DILD whent lucid then i thought i woke up but i didt so i guess that somthing i have to wach out for







> It works fine if you just wake up on your own. That's the only way I do it now, did it last night with some interesting results. I had one false awakening in which I was paralyzed and was immediately lucid in a random dream. I won't go into detail about the random dream but it was scary... Very scary.







> Welp, I just tried it and had my first lucid. Holy hell I can't recommend this tactic enough. Its still almost 5AM so I'm going to see if I can have another one.







> I tried this technique with WBTB today and i got an LD Not sure if this SSILD helped or not, maybe it would've happened without it as well, but it's not hard to do, so i'll keep using it







> I'm managing to get long chains of DEILDs using this technique, which is quite nice, but as per usual their stability is lacking and I'm trapped in my room at best and on my bed, barely able to move at worst.







> Ok I tried this in a half-arsed way after my 4:30 alarm went off and I recorded a dream. I found it a bit difficult to fall back to sleep but when I did, I had one of the longest dreams I've ever recorded and I became lucid near the end! Before doing this technique I had only one brief DILD. I'm not sure if this succes was down to my improving recall as a result of MasterMind's walking journal technique or this.







> I did this technique after sleeping for 8 hours and definitely felt the sensations. I went into the trance a little bit as well, forgetting what I was doing and then remembering. Unfortunately, I was a little bit too awake and couldn't fall asleep as fast as I wanted to, but nevertheless I had a short lucid dream later on! It lasted for only a few seconds because I freaked myself out, (a detailed account can be found here) but I still think it was the SSILD technique that did that for me. Thank you so much, CosmicIron!







> THIS KILLED OUT MY DRY SPELL.. had an amazing ,very very long lucid







> Took 5mg Melatonin ( I usually take 15-20mg), did SSILD technique, fell asleep, woke up an hour after I went to sleep (no alarm), got something to drink (WBTB), said a few affirmations in my head (MILD), did SSILD again, watched for hypnagogic imagery (WILD) then drifted away. Woke up with a false awakening in which I was totally lucid from the moment I entered the dream.







> I forgot to post in this thread but I was able to achieve my first lucid dream on Friday, on only my second attempt at using this technique. It was amazing.







> I had LD this morning (WBTB + SSILD)







> Sydney, in the second LD I had I used this technique, not only it. Some moments before bed I tried to meditate, it was the first time I tried it in my life. I did it for about 20 minutes I think. [...] (sleep strategy/events) [...] I don't know if the answer to my succes is only in the SSILD, but I was trying to have a LD for almost 2 months with no success and achieved in the first time of SSILD.







> I think SSILD make me more aware in my dreams ... "Energy Flows Where Attention Goes" I had a LD this morning too and my dreams were Vivid.







> I had my 3rd LD this morning *O* I went to bed about 1:00 am anddid the SSILD before sleeping, cause it makes me sleep faster, usually I take more time thinking about random things. I woke up about 6:00 am after a dream, tried to perform SSILD but slept, I think I slept 3 times trying to make a SSILD :O About 9:00 o'clock I became lucid in a FA with no aparent reason, I didn't knew it was a FA, but I was lucid enough to lie on my bed and try a WILD (yes, during the FA :x). In few seconds I was in SP and going inside a dream. I'll put a better description of the dream in my DJ. SSILD ROCKS !







> I just had a LD using this technique too.







> I tried this technique this night and I got my fifth Lucid Dream. After a few cycles, my mind drifted away, but I couldn't sleep immediatly. But after I fell asleep, I became lucid out of the blue and had a Lucid Dream, which was quite longer than my LDs before. I also have an good dream recall today.







> I would just like to say that I've been using this technique for about 4 weeks and I can say that every night that I sleep somewhat early and manage to get perfect amount of activity on my wbtb, I almost guaranteed get lucid with this technique in either dild or deild. It just gives me great awareness. The quality of my lucids arent so good but I dont think it has to do with the technique, I just need to practice more stabilisation and awareness.







> I had what I think was a success with this last night. I recognized I was dreaming and I did try to assert control (I tried to give myself a weapon and pick up cars with my mind) yet at the same time I never felt I was in control of myself. It was as if my brain was having me act in accordance to how it thinks I would act if I were to go lucid.







> 2nd LD in three days with this tactic. Only reason I didn't have a third was because I slept all through the night and didn't wake up to try monday. I was doing the cycles and felt my body just feeling weird. I got up and did a reality check and sure enough I was dreaming. That was pretty freaky.







> Woke up at 4:30 and tried this - I think I did 3/4 cycles and then had a lucid dream. Well, I don't remember where is started and finished or how I realised but .. it was as if, I dreamed that I had a lucid dream? Either way, I distinctly remember being able to jump really high and flying, both of which I did purposefully, before attempting an succeeding to change the landscape to a beautiful american sunny suburb.







> Last week every time I tried the method I had one. This week I've been screwing up every night on the WBTB part so I haven't had one, but I have great faith in the method. A friend I recommended it too (a complete LD noob, just started trying) had he first LD on her second try with this.







> I have translated this method into Slovak language and post it on Slovak LD/OBE forum. One of the guys who tried it, had 5 LD's on the first try and 3 LD's on the second. Between this 2 tries he also had one OBE where he was first time in one year of trying able to fly out of his house and had a beautiful experience. Another one tried it and experienced SP for the first time in his life, but got too excited and couldn't do too much about it and fell into sleep. Third one tried it and had LD.







> 3 hours ago I had the greater lucid dream I ever had with this technique. It lasted about 25 minutes and I had full lucidity and a lot of control, I got to do everything I tried to.







> Well, I love this technique xD Had another one today, a little short because I believe it was in the end of the REM period and I also got a little excited (and scared for a moment).







> Yesterday and today I had 4 LDs (2 yesterday, 2 today) after SSILDing, when cycling, my mind would wander into other random thoughts, and I just calmly started cycling again when noticing so.







> Woo! Great success. I followed CosmicIron's advice to let my mind drift (usually I killed whatever direction my mind was going) and did the technique. It took me awhile to go to sleep. I'm talking about at least a half hour, but when it happened I didn't notice because my dream started with me lying in bed trying to sleep and giving up. I go to walk my dog and despite it supposedly being 7AM it looks more like 8AM. I notice this and do a reality check and bam, I realize I'm dreaming!







> Just had my first ever LD with this method after about a week of attempts.







> I've been a lurker for a litte over a month now, and I feel like this is the perfect time to join. I used this method last night and had my first lucid dream in ages!







> Holly cow it worked better than I expected. I woke up at 4:30, wrote down a dream real quick and tried SSILD. [...] Suddenly I woke all the way back up. I thought it was an FA but I RCed and it wasn't. I just went to sleep quickly like suggested. I can remember the dream from the very beginning even when it was just developing from HI and the plot was unfolding. I was fairly aware even from the beginning. After a little while I had a sudden spontaneous boost of full lucidity. I woke up rather quickly but that was my fault and I didn't really mind because I wanted to be sure to wright it down completely.







> I registered just to post in this thread and say thanks! I have been trying to lucid dream for only three weeks or so, and had my first lucid dream ever last night thanks to this method.







> I have been trying this for like three days and had 2 LDs one night 1 another. It is impossible to say that this was what caused it because I just jumped lucid randomly in my dream, but it seems like it did.







> I have had some success with this method. I got a DILD the first night. I don't understand why this work but it has so far.







> This has been giving me some success. I found that cycling faster at the beginning helps me a lot. I eventually slow down but I started keeping my awareness on the visual part constant while I cycled hearing and touch. Sometimes I had all 3 in awareness. I kept it going way longer than I intended and actually triggered an unintentional WILD. I think I will keep this one in my routine.







> Okay can't believe it guys it worked! I had a lucid dream... first on in months!!







> CosmicIron, I have to thank you again for taking the time to share SSILD and answer all of the questions that come up about it. SSILD is what I used to finally get my 3rd lucid dream several months back, and I've used SSILD for the majority of my LD inductions since then. This thing just delivers.



Wow, that's more than I remembered (52 success-story _posts_). And that's all from a single thread, that was started just over 9 months ago.

I'm going to be trying it out for myself over the next 30 days, with some others who are doing it at the same time. I'm pretty excited to see how well it works. Feel free to join us! (http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/ssild-...0-days-139465/)

----------


## enak101

Impressive.

----------


## CosmicIron

Thank you for your effort! Just for your information, there is another thread on LD4all which was started slightly earlier than this one, and it contains quite a few cases too.

----------

